
Why figuring out what’s behind a big gender paradox won’t be easy (2018) - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/10/gender-differences-in-personality-are-bigger-in-egalitarian-countries/
======
pmdulaney
The more free a country is, the more men and women think and behave the way
they WANT to -- as opposed to how those writing the approved scripts want them
to.

